

Jquery.body.js – map-like grid for tiled images. - madc
http://madc.github.io/jquery.body.js

======
cultureulterior
Seriously? This is how maps worked before google maps, and the experience was
just as bad then.

~~~
madc
It's not thought as an actual replacement for google maps/leaflet/openlayers,
but to generate interactive backgrounds for websites.

